# Sticky  AKFF Select August 2012



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

*AKFF Select*
August 2012








Welcome to AKFF select.

This is a virtual magazine of some of the best AKFF content produced over the month, with contributions from a variety of AKFF members (that had no idea they were contributing). The aim of AKFF select is to promote the best content to further encourage quality contributions from AKFF members. These select threads will be captured in this monthly magazine style format for the enjoyment of members and guests for all time.

With winters like this, who needs spring? It's been another difficult job for the editorial staff here at AKFF select, with a wealth of worthy reports, advice and reviews. Winter is when the SA boys really shine and we could have filled the whole publication with Adelaide metro snapper and whiting. But a healthy supply of literary and cinematic reports from other states shows that kayak fishing is a year-round venture for those willing to welcome rather than fear the frosty mornings on offer.

In this issue:

Trip Reports
Keza loses a toe and gains a lunch almost lost at Malabar NSW.
Drewboy and the Snapper season that keeps on giving at Adelaide SA and Solatree rubs his own face and ours in ..it.
Richmond describes the lengths required to land a longer Longtail at Jew Shoal Qld.
Bertros braves a Bonnie brisk morning at Sydney Harbour's North Head NSW.
Indiedog teams up with a virgin for a spanking at Jumpinpin Qld.
Eric, Mingle and The Fishin' Musician fill more adventure islands with Adventure Islands at Mann's Retreat Vic.
Beekeeper shows us how an inaccrurate BOM can be the bomb at North Pine River Qld.
Zilch and Jwshark describes various states of underwear at Adelaide SA.
Wrassmagnet rides a horse that just won't jump around Botany Bay NSW.
Spork shows us how best to make use of our licence fees at Brushy Lagoon Tas.
And Nativeman teams up with Junglefisher to cop some Cod near Texas Qld.

Video Trip Reports
Bbarton13 extols the virtues of fishing in paradise at Perdido key Florida USA.
He then follows it up with an epic day chasing Mahi Mahi off Navarre beach Florida USA.
Patwah does rats and carp real horrorshow somewhere lakeside in the ACT.
Fishbrain teases the afro and steps back to when mod was modern near Texas Qld.
Shufoy can't help but remind us of our unadequacies, this time in HD, as he revisits his trip to Wilderness Island WA.
And Bildad gets done, outdone and undone on the Susan River Qld.

Q&A
Shabby gazes into the AKFF crystal ball to unveil the future of fishing.
Swerve learns some hard lessons and suggests we should walk before we run.
Yak69 asks what we've all been wanting to - is the Sebile Koolie the new black?
Joel seeks advice on the optimal way to transfer line from one reel to another.
Indiedog is aiming to add to his arsenal of Flathead tactics.
Dodge steers us straight with a DIY rudder install.
And Getsharkd gets down deep and dirty with a DIY downrigger.

Kayak Showroom
Novice christens and pimps his new SIK, the Wilderness System Pungo120.
Squidley reminisces about loves past with his retrospective of the Emotion Stealth.
And Bonetti30 pimps and accessorises his secondhand Mission Xtreme 420.

The gee wiz Wordpress iPad and iPhone version can be found here courtesy of Kraley.


----------

